# Relocating from Uk with Pets



## ragdoll1803 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hoping to relocate to Alexandria from uk and wondered about the procedure for bringing a cat and dog. Any advice on potential problems? Thank you.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Theres a bit of an issue in Egypt with internet access at the moment due to the unrest so you may not get a quick reply to your post - well certainly not from those who are living there

Jo xxx


----------



## stephie_elh (Feb 22, 2011)

If you get any replies please message me! I am hoping to bring my cat and 2 fish with me


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

stephie_elh said:


> If you get any replies please message me! I am hoping to bring my cat and 2 fish with me


fish plastic bag in your luggage not hand luggage,unless they dont need water.
cat go klm and look on there website about transporting animals, cat can go with you on plane.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

stephie_elh said:


> If you get any replies please message me! I am hoping to bring my cat and 2 fish with me




You can buy fish for the cats once you get here/


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> You can buy fish for the cats once you get here/


:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)




----------

